# Job availability



## reds123 (May 5, 2010)

Hi there,

Need valuable advise!

My wife and I are planning to migrate to Perth. She's a teacher and I am a Training Mangager. Both of us are degree holders. However, I am apprehensive of job hunting over in Australia and am afraid that we may face difficulties in landing a job.

Hope that someone here can advise me the situation and reality of migration with regard to job availability.

Thanks a million in advance!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

reds123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Need valuable advise!
> 
> ...


You'll always find that employment situations do vary with occupations, experience level and locations and in your wife's case what particular secondary level subjects she teaches in.

That said, Perth is an expanding place and I'd expect get a teaching position may not be too difficult, especially if she has flexibility in subjects she can teach in and you're both flexible with locations.
Has she had a look at the WA dept. of education to see if they have a listing of vacancies.

There is a significant ammount of WA resources sector work in the planning and/or early infrastructure stages and training is often a component of that though you may have to be prepared to consider remoter sites work away from Perth, and again getting work will of course depend on the mature and level of your experience..


----------



## attonyzhou (Apr 25, 2010)

Finding a job is very hard in Australis for foreigners
especially compare to the situation in developing country


----------

